# Fort Pickens Pier, 08-11-2010



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

My Sisters and I arrived at 5:30am, in hopes the tropical depression in the Gulf would bring in some fish. No such luck, we left around 1145am....all we caught were Catfish, Ladyfish, Stingray, Cowfish, one large Ely, some small Hardtails, Pinfish and Crazyfish. Some folks caught some skillet sized Black Snapper, but there weren't many. No Kings or Spanish showed up at all, maybe cause high tide at the pass wasn't til 11:45am or cause the water was murky looking. Small Elys were still up under the pier along with large Crazy Fish and Neddlefish on the outskirts. There was a steady wind from the east, bringing much relief from the usual heat. The current was gently moving eastward but the waters were a lil bit muddy from the waves and there was Sargassum and June Grass seaweed to pick off the lines. The Blue Angels loudly practiced overhead and were fun to watch.

On the downside, the last 3 times we came to the Pier it's been getting crowded, which is ok, it's fun and entertaining to see others catching fish too and everyone I've seen there has been more than courteous and helpful to all. But to whoever fished here Tuesday night, Wednesday morning the pier was a pig sty...dead Elys, big Catfish, Fish being used for cut bait, Shrimp, Seaweed, Beer cans, Water bottles, Fishing line, Lures, Hooks and an empty cardboard Beer case. Someone even left a green 5 gallon bucket filled with garbage out at the end of the pier. The Park Rangers are not your maids, so if you can't clean up after yourself....please don't come.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

what was she hooked up on in the first pic


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> what was she hooked up on in the first pic


That was the stingray I had on, had to walk it to the beach to release it. The pics of it didn't turn out well.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

oh lol i shouldhave paid attention. my bad


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Well said! It really tee's(censored) me off when people just toss aside cat's, line, beer cans and whatever is too inconvenient to throw away. I like to drink beer when I fish, I hate getting broke off on a good fish and catching a cat; but the mess I could potentially make doesn't make it easier for the next guy; so why screw up a potential good fishery.


----------

